# New to trial riding



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I want to start taking my horse on some trials
he is never been before and i have only been a few times
I'm not worried about him spooking or anything i was just thinking would it be best to go with someone for the first few times??

also he has seperation anxity he is in love with my friends pony (they live together) and yesterday was the first time i ever rode by my self but cookie(the pony) was in the paddock next to us i did walk away a bit with alot of encourgment and he went about 50m (last time i tried to walk away he had a massive hissy fit and bucked me off) but he was all good i will try walking away more but do you think he will get over it if we go with another horse??

i relize the last part is a bit off topic but it does sort of relate back to trial riding


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I think I would probably go with someone if it is your first time out on the trails, especially if your horse is a bit nervous.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

yer i think i will just have to find someone now


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

Can your friend ride the pony with you on a trail ride? I wouldn't want to fight the "buddy sour" battle as well as experiment with trail riding all at the same time. Try trail riding with your friend's pony and see how your horse does on the trail with the comfort of their buddy. Then if a few trail rides go alright like that you can try a trip without the buddy.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

i would but the pony is very spooky and for that reason my friend doesnt like going on trial rides 
I will try and get him used to going futher and futher away first then atempt the trails


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I hate riding my horse close to home. If I take one horse out, the others run up and down the fence and the horse I'm riding pays too much attention to them. 

I just load them in the trailer, Take them some where else, where they can't see or hear their herd mates and then ride. Yes they rush a little bit here and there, they are axious about being alone. But they start to build a trust with me as their buddy. I get way more schooling done than if I was in the field next to the house.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

that sounds like a good idea with the float because once i take him away he is fine its just getting himin the float thats annoying :roll:


----------



## GoldRush (Dec 14, 2009)

DEFINITELY go with someone else! At least until you feel secure in your horsemanship skills and are familiar with the trail to go alone. If it is a well traveled area (lots of people go there), it's OK to ride solo (after YOU feel safe) but if it's in the boonies and hardly anyone goes there, ALWAYS go with someone.
I ride trail on a wildlife conservation plot, about 1200 acres. It is rare to see anyone else there, although I do know one or two others who ride there. It's right down the esides, it is always more fun to go with someone on a ride!


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Painted Horse said:


> I hate riding my horse close to home. If I take one horse out, the others run up and down the fence and the horse I'm riding pays too much attention to them.
> 
> I just load them in the trailer, Take them some where else, where they can't see or hear their herd mates and then ride. Yes they rush a little bit here and there, they are axious about being alone. But they start to build a trust with me as their buddy. I get way more schooling done than if I was in the field next to the house.


I concur, riding away from home forces the horse to look to me for guidance not his equine buddies back at the barn.


----------

